# IPRO denials



## Revenuecycle (Dec 31, 2012)

Any tips on winning IPRO denials? We have had alot of denials for those billed with DRG- "Acute Renal Failure". I am new to IPRO and would love some help on fighting these denials. Sometimes they ask we change the SOI level as well. What key factors should I be looking for in the documentation?

Thanks


----------

